# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  προταση παροχου για φορητοτητα απο vodafone

## CptBill

Οδευω σε καταργηση βροχου λογο πολλαπλων προβληματων μιας vdsl που εχω
Σκεφτομουν να κρατησω στο σταθερο νουμερο  για τις εισερχομενες και μονο κλησεις.
Ποιος ειναι ο φθηνοτερος παροχος που επιτρεπει να κανω φορητητα το σταθερο μου απο τη vodafone προκειμενου να μην το χασω; Και σε 2ο χρονο να το σεταρω σε ενα ip phone gigaset που εχω.

----------


## stelakis1914

Μην ψάχνεις τον φθηνότερο πάροχο γιατί για μερικά € λιγότερα θα αντιμετωπίζεις συνέχεια προβλήματα. Για τους παρακάτω τρεις υπάρχει αρκετό feedback στο forum. Με μια επιφύλαξη για το αν ισχύουν ακόμα οι συγκεκριμένες τιμές: 

MODULUS: 15€ φορητότητα υφιστάμενου αριθμού & 15€/έτος διατήρηση αριθμού.  0,0197€/1’ σταθερά 0,06€/1’ κινητά χρέωση ανά 1”

Inter Telecom: 15€ φορητότητα υφιστάμενου αριθμού και περιλαμβάνει συνδρομή των 12 πρώτων μηνών τα οποία δεσμεύονται από το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού σας. 0,02€/1’ σταθερά 0,075€/1’ κινητά χρέωση ανά 1”

ePhone: 0€ φορητότητα υφιστάμενου αριθμού & 12€/έτος διατήρηση αριθμού. 0,019€/1’ σταθερά 0,05€/1’ κινητά χρέωση ανά 1’

----------

